#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > مشکل: نمیتونم خصوصی واسه کسی بفرستم

## Hamid5566

سلام
پیام خصوصی برام میاد جوابشو که ارسال میکنم نمیره خصوصی هم خواستم بدم ده بار باید بفرستم تا یکبارش بره
کسی نیس خل کنه این مشکل رو

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kaywan206

باسلام
برادر بزرگوار
من سه روز ثبت نام کردم و هزینه هم پرداخت کردم .حالا این سه روزه پیام فنی در مورد تعمیر هیتر گذاشتم ولی هیچکس به من جواب نداده تازه به مدیر ساین پیام دادم  هنوز کسی من راهنمایی نکرده از شما خواهش میکنم که راهنمایی بفرمایید که جواب سوالات فنی خودم را بیابم
ممنونم

----------


## forud

> سلام
> پیام خصوصی برام میاد جوابشو که ارسال میکنم نمیره خصوصی هم خواستم بدم ده بار باید بفرستم تا یکبارش بره
> کسی نیس خل کنه این مشکل رو


سلام و درود
برای ارسال پیام خصوصی لازم هست شخصی که گیرنده پیام است فضای اینباکس یا پیامهای ورودیشون خالی باشد که امکان دریافت پیام را داشته باشند چون فضای اینباکس پیام خصوصی هر شخص محدود است
موفق باشید

----------


## forud

> باسلام
> برادر بزرگوار
> من سه روز ثبت نام کردم و هزینه هم پرداخت کردم .حالا این سه روزه پیام فنی در مورد تعمیر هیتر گذاشتم ولی هیچکس به من جواب نداده تازه به مدیر ساین پیام دادم  هنوز کسی من راهنمایی نکرده از شما خواهش میکنم که راهنمایی بفرمایید که جواب سوالات فنی خودم را بیابم
> ممنونم


سلام و درود
برای دریافت پاسخ لازم هست زمان بیشتری تامل بفرمایید البته در بعضی مواقع هم سوالات بی پاسخ می ماند.
موفق باشید

----------


## novin_co

> سلام و درود
> برای دریافت پاسخ لازم هست زمان بیشتری تامل بفرمایید البته در بعضی مواقع هم سوالات بی پاسخ می ماند.
> موفق باشید


سلام.دقیقا همین هست

----------


## mosab.k

> سلام و درود
> برای دریافت پاسخ لازم هست زمان بیشتری تامل بفرمایید البته در بعضی مواقع هم سوالات بی پاسخ می ماند.
> موفق باشید


سلام مهندس جان،بنده هم هرچی تاپیک جدید باز کردم یا سوال پرسیدم
هنوز هیچ پاسخی دریافت نکردم :نمیتونم خصوصی واسه کسی بفرستم:

----------


## N.badfar

سلام باید با آقای نکویی در میان بزارید انشاالله که حل میشه

----------


## N.badfar

دوستان کسی میتونه بهم یاد بده که یه تاپیک درست کنم؟

----------


## N.badfar

سلام دوستان خوب هستین 
من میخوام نام کاربریم vip بشه باید چیکار کنم بعدش هم میرم واسه vip2 ماینر 
واسه vip نباید پولی بدم اون واسه vip2 تلویزیون هسن که پول میخوان سالانه درسته
ممنون میشم هر چیزی دربارش میدونید بهم بگید با تشکر

----------


## bardia.t

> سلام دوستان خوب هستین 
> من میخوام نام کاربریم vip بشه باید چیکار کنم بعدش هم میرم واسه vip2 ماینر 
> واسه vip نباید پولی بدم اون واسه vip2 تلویزیون هسن که پول میخوان سالانه درسته
> ممنون میشم هر چیزی دربارش میدونید بهم بگید با تشکر


درود بر شما///دوست گرامی برای vipشدن باید حق عضویت پرداخت کنید و برای vip2شدن باید 200 ارسال مفید داشته باشید ///شما اول حق عضویت پرداخت کنید تقریبا 90 درصد سایت براتون قابل دسترس میشه بعد از اون با جواب های درست به پستها و همچننین ارسال پست های مفید میتونید کابر ویزه بشوید

----------


## N.badfar

خب یعنی اگه ۲۰۰ ارسال داشته باشم بازم نمیرم vip2 ماینر؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## N.badfar

باید اول vip بخرم بعدش که ۲۰۰ ارسال شدم  بهتون پیام بدم vip2  کنید 
درسته؟

----------


## Parsa2309

> باید اول vip بخرم بعدش که ۲۰۰ ارسال شدم  بهتون پیام بدم vip2  کنید 
> درسته؟


با احترام 
فرمایش شما درست هستش ولی ۲۰۰ پیام مفید و پاسخگویی صحیح.  
موفق باشید

----------

